# "Anzahl der Daten ist zu groß für die Steuerung"



## Beck (14 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich musste mein Codesys auf einem neuen Rechner aufsetzen.
Als ich versuchte, dasselbe Projekt erneut in die 750-850 zu laden und mich in der Steuerung mittels "Online->Einloggen" zu verbinden, erhielt ich die Meldung



> Anzahl der Daten ist zu groß für die Steuerung



Im Fenster "Meldungen" erscheint


> Codegröße: 118938 Bytes



Die Weboberfäche der WAGO meldet als "Module Status"


> Error code:  0Error argument:  0Error description: Coupler running, OK



unter "Disk Info" werden mir für das A-Laufwerk (den internen Speicher) unter "Free Size" 1240 KB gemeldet.

Woran kann das liegen?

danke für Eure Hilfe,

Beck


----------



## KingHelmer (14 November 2014)

Hi,

1. Möglichkeit: Du hast in den Zielsystemeinstellungen zuviele Bausteine angegeben, auch beim 750-850 müssten 1023 angegeben sein.

2. Möglichkeit: Du hast Teile deines Programms, die vorher vom Übersetzen ausgeschlossen waren jetzt doch übersetzen lassen. Dann wirds auch zu groß.

3. Möglichkeit: Vorher war bei der Visualisierung ein Haken bei "Komprimieren", der ist nun weg und die Visu ist zu groß.

Mehr fällt mir grad spontan ned ein!

Flo


----------



## Beck (14 November 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> 1. Möglichkeit: Du hast in den Zielsystemeinstellungen zuviele Bausteine angegeben, auch beim 750-850 müssten 1023 angegeben sein.



Dies schließe ich aus.
1. Hatte ich den Wert bereits auf 2048 hochgesetzt. Damit hat es ursprünglich auch funktioniert.
2. Erscheint in dem Fall die Meldung 
	
	



```
Maximale Anzahl der Bausteine! Übersetzung wird abgebrochen.
```



KingHelmer schrieb:


> 2. Möglichkeit: Du hast Teile deines Programms, die vorher vom Übersetzen ausgeschlossen waren jetzt doch übersetzen lassen. Dann wirds auch zu groß.


Woran misst sich "zu groß"? Was ist die Grenze, unter die ich muss?
Du sprichst von eigenen Programmblöcken, nicht von Bibliotheken, oder? Nein, das kann es auch nicht sein.



KingHelmer schrieb:


> 3. Möglichkeit: Vorher war bei der Visualisierung ein Haken bei "Komprimieren", der ist nun weg und die Visu ist zu groß.


Zielsystem Einstellungen-> Visualisierung-> Kompremierung habe ich jetzt mal angehakt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Es werden zwar .zip-Dateien für die Visu erzeugt. Die angegebene "Codegröße" bleibt aber gleich.

"Größe der verbrauchten Daten" wird mit 7.60% angegeben.
"Größe der verbrauchten Retain-Daten" wird mit 4.93% angegeben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2014)

Hallo Beck,
versuch mal die Funktion alles bereinigen und anschließend alles übersetzen. Ich hatte mal in der SPS-Entwicklung gearbeitet und da die CPUs regelmäßig bis fast zum Maximum speichertechnisch ausgelastet. Da kam die Meldung sogar auf dem selben Rechner regelmäßig nach der Änderung von Kleinigkeiten, nach Bereinigung und erneuter Übersetzung klappte es dann mit dem Download.


----------



## Beck (14 November 2014)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> versuch mal die Funktion alles bereinigen und anschließend alles übersetzen.



Hallo Oliver,

leider hat das auch nicht zur Lösung geführt.
Die erneute Übersetzung hat zwar doppelt so lange gedauert wie ein "normaler" Durchlauf.
Danach kommt allerdings wieder die Meldung

```
Kein Programm auf der Steuerung! Soll das neue Programm geladen werden?
```
Nach einem Klick auf "Ja" erfolgt noch ein kurzer Durchlauf, der die Bytes der xml-Dateien hochzählt. Danach kommt dieselbe Fehlermeldung wie im Thread-Titel. Die Codegröße bleibt gleich. 118 kb sind aber doch nicht zu viel , oder?

Danke,

Beck


----------



## KingHelmer (14 November 2014)

Jo,

Wie schauts mit den retaindaten aus? Haste hier vielleicht zuviel?

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravieren (14 November 2014)

Beck schrieb:


> Die Codegröße bleibt gleich. 118 kb sind aber doch nicht zu viel , oder?



Hast du Bilder . . . die mit hochgeladen werden  ?


----------



## Chräshe (14 November 2014)

Hallo Beck,

 such mal in den Handbüchern zu deiner Steuerung nach folgenden Suchworten:
Betriebssystem wiederherstellen, Werkseinstellungen wiederherstellen

 Mit WAGO bin ich nicht mehr viel unterwegs, aber dunkel erinnere ich mich, dass man die Steuerung zumüllen kann, wenn man immer neue Projekte zum testen aufspielt.

 Damals musste ich den Controller mit speziellen Befehlen über die Web-Oberfläche „formatieren“ und das Betriebssystem frisch „entpacken“.   
 Das ist aber schon Jahre her und geht mit etwas Glück inzwischen komfortabler.

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Beck (14 November 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder . . . die mit hochgeladen werden  ?



Ja, habe ich. Sind hochgeladen und nicht nur verlinkt.
Aber, wie geschrieben, habe ich noch ausreichend Speicher frei laut Web-GUI (siehe oben).
Hier nochmal der volle Auszug (jetzt sind es plötzlich 880KB statt der über 1200kb vorher):

```
[TABLE="class: cfgtable"]
[TR]
[TH]Mount Point / Local Disk[/TH]
[TH]Total Size[/TH]
[TH]Used Size[/TH]
[TH]Free Size[/TH]
[TH]File System[/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]A[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]1868 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]988 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]880 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FAT[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]S[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]246896 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]1648 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: right"]245248 KB[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]FAT[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## Beck (14 November 2014)

siehe oben: 4.93% verbraucht


----------



## gravieren (14 November 2014)

Hi

Formatiere doch mal deine Steuerung wie Chräshe angegeben hat.


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2014)

Du könntest über die Wago Ethernet Settings mal deine Steuerung formatieren und danach Extrahieren, dann einen Reset Ursprung und Neusaufspielen.

Flo


----------



## Beck (18 November 2014)

Ich habe mal eine ältere Version meines Programms eingespielt: Damit hat es geklappt - ohne Formatieren.
Die Libraries sind alle gleich. Die ÄLTERE Version enthält zusätzlich noch gebaeude_allgemein.lib, die ich in der neueren Variante nicht mehr drin habe. Aber ein Entfernen wird ja wohl nicht die Codegröße erhöhen?!?!

Ansonsten habe ich minimale Änderungen vorgenommen (die ich natürlich nicht dokumentiert habe und deshalb jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht wiederfinde).
Es sind zumindest dieselben Programmbausteine/Funktionsblöcke enthalten.
Ich vermute den Grund in der Visu. Aber auch dort kann ich oberflächlich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Zielsystemeinstellungen habe ich verglichen (neues Projekt öffnen, Screenshot, altes Projekt öffnen....), sie sind gleich.
Bevor er sich erfolgreich einloggt, zeigt er auch die Codegröße des alten Projektes an: 119kb.... also MEHR als mit dem, das nicht funktioniert.

Kann man ein Codesys-Projekt als ASCII-Source-Code (inkl. VISU) exportieren und dann per Linux diff vergleichen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 November 2014)

Hallo Beck,
warum so umständlich? Nutz doch einfach die Vergleichen Funktion von CODESYS.


----------



## Beck (19 November 2014)

Codesys überrascht mich immer wieder. Die "Vergleichen"-Funktion hatte ich bisher einfach übersehen. 
Um  die "Zielsystemeinstellungen" zu vergleichen, war sie leider  unbrauchbar. Da halfen dann aber vier schnelle Screenshots, die ich  gegenhalten konnte.

Fazit:
Marginale Änderungen im gesamten  Projekt können eigentlich nicht zu diesem Problem geführt haben, zumal  einige Änderungen aus dem Weglassen von Features/Code bestehen.

Ich  habe dem Projekt allerdings einen neuen Namen gegeben. Hat das  irgendwelche Auswirkungen? Muss ich die Steuerung tatsächlich erst  formatieren, bevor ich ein Projekt mit einem anderen Namen laden kann?

Ich  habe dieselben Libraries geladen. In der nicht-funktionierenden  Variante ModbusEthernet_04.lib in einer neueren Version als im älteren,  funktionierenden Projekt.


----------



## lord2k3 (28 November 2014)

Zum vergleichen mit z.B. WinMerge das Projekt in eine Datei Exportieren:
Projekt => Exportieren => Alles auswählen

Wenn du das bei beiden Projekten machst, kannst du eine 1 zu 1 Gegenüberstellung machen 


Du brauchst die Steuerung nicht formatieren nur weil das Projekt einen anderen Namen bekommen hat.


----------



## Beck (28 November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt eine alte Version genommen, die sich im Wesentlichen nur in der Version der Libraries unterschieden hat. Den Rest habe ich per Hand nachgezogen.
Leider kann ich jetzt keinem Forumsteilnehmer nach mir eine saubere Lösung an die Hand geben. 
Dennoch danke für all die Hilfe! Die "Vergleichen"-Funktion schafft zumindest die Möglichkeit, ein älteres Backup schnell auf den aktuellen Stand zu heben.

Beck

** Thread geschlossen **


----------

